# Home From Home (For Now)



## FireFox (Jun 23, 2021)

OK not a van for motorhome but until I get my Sprinter LWB which hopefully will be next year this is what I have. Nothing amazing but she is warm, dry and so far has been trekking all over the place. I love her.

These were taken last weekend when I went for a night to no idea where. I was heading for Spurn Point but was getting tired, annoyingly that was next to a gas terminal. Sometimes it doesn't work out so you got to roll with it haha








These were taken at Thirlmere in the Lake District about 2 months ago. In the 3 days I was in Cumbria I covered over 800 miles, poor Mitsi is clocking up the miles now on her little 1.6L engine.


----------



## Debroos (Jun 24, 2021)

Do you curl up on the back seat or can you alter the passenger seat to get a bit more length?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 24, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Do you curl up on the back seat or can you alter the passenger seat to get a bit more length?



I lay the back seats down and remove the parcel shelf. I'm just under 5ft11 so enough space.

When I go away again I'll take some pictures of the setup. When I first thought about it I was expecting it to kill my back but surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## mid4did (Jun 24, 2021)

We met an Italian chap in Nordkaap.He'd driven up in a 3 door hatchback.Said he had everything he needed.He was waiting patiently with his camera and tripod to photograph the midnight sun


----------



## Debroos (Jun 24, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I lay the back seats down and remove the parcel shelf. I'm just under 5ft11 so enough space.
> 
> When I go away again I'll take some pictures of the setup. When I first thought about it I was expecting it to kill my back but surprisingly comfortable.


Curtains?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 24, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Curtains?



Yea, I have blinds covering the front and rear windows and curtains for the side windows. They were quite cheap but work very well.


----------



## Cass (Jun 24, 2021)

What about a toilet,


----------



## FireFox (Jun 24, 2021)

Cass said:


> What about a toilet,



Supermarkets or public toilets. So far it has been perfectly fine but right now I have no choice. The Sprinter won't be until next year once the pennies have been amassed.


----------



## Wully (Jun 25, 2021)

I once had an itchy pussy galant vr4 4x4 went everywhere camping wae that car one of the best cars I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 25, 2021)

LWB is gonna feel like a palace!


FireFox said:


> Supermarkets or public toilets. So far it has been perfectly fine but right now I have no choice. The Sprinter won't be until next year once the pennies have been amassed.


If buying a converted one please be wary of lock down builds. I knocked about on a self build FB group until I couldn't take the 'chest beating' any more and I think there will be some poorly built conversions on the market next year. If converting yourself come over to the sister site 'motorhome builder', it is quiet and you wont get answers quickly like on FB but its quality not quantity

Possibly its quiet cos gobshites get ripped apart (politely I'm sure) very quickly, not sure tbh


----------



## Snapster (Jun 25, 2021)

Wully said:


> I once had an itchy pussy galant vr4 4x4 went everywhere camping wae that car one of the best cars I’ve ever owned.


Can you get cream for that?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 25, 2021)

Tookey said:


> LWB is gonna feel like a palace!
> 
> If buying a converted one please be wary of lock down builds. I knocked about on a self build FB group until I couldn't take the 'chest beating' any more and I think there will be some poorly built conversions on the market next year. If converting yourself come over to the sister site 'motorhome builder', it is quiet and you wont get answers quickly like on FB but its quality not quantity
> 
> Possibly its quiet cos gobshites get ripped apart (politely I'm sure) very quickly, not sure tbh



Me and my brother will be doing the conversion, I want an open canvas especially when something goes wrong on the fly, I'd like to be able to diagnose it myself.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Me and my brother will be doing the conversion, I want an open canvas especially when something goes wrong on the fly, I'd like to be able to diagnose it myself.


My only advice, not through experience I hasten to add but just reading is get insulation right first time


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 25, 2021)

Tookey said:


> My only advice, not through experience I hasten to add but just reading is get insulation right first time


Unless you are fitting an oversize log burner lol


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 26, 2021)

Cass said:


> What about a toilet,


bucket???????? does the job well....


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 26, 2021)

Tookey said:


> My only advice, not through experience I hasten to add but just reading is get insulation right first time


And the wiring runs.


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 8, 2021)

Wully said:


> I once had an itchy pussy galant vr4 4x4 went everywhere camping wae that car one of the best cars I’ve ever owned.


----------



## The laird (Jul 8, 2021)

Blue yonder said:


>


Did the cream help the itch


----------



## FireFox (Jul 10, 2021)

Going away for the night to Norfolk, maybe around the Hunstanton area or further up the coast. Anyway I said I'd get a few pictures of the setup (if it can even be called such a thing haha).










Nothing much but she is comfy, warm, dry and ultimately mobile so it'll do for now, when I get a bigger car I will be getting a roofbox for a little extra capacity.


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 10, 2021)

You see a lot of people camping in their cars in Spain, so if it's warm enough here.. why not 
Obviously, mind and be responsible re; waste.. take it with you


----------



## Tookey (Jul 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Going away for the night to Norfolk, maybe around the Hunstanton area or further up the coast. Anyway I said I'd get a few pictures of the setup (if it can even be called such a thing haha).
> 
> View attachment 99759
> View attachment 99760
> ...


Leave a bowl out, you might get some change  


Only teasing, when wild camping once I slept in a bin bag not realising how much moisture we create during the night, young & dumb eh, as you say it is mobile and dry which is all that's needed and looks pretty cosy. Keep it up and when a Ranger comes knocking on your window they will probably believe the 'mrs kicked me out story and let you stay'


----------



## FireFox (Jul 10, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Leave a bowl out, you might get some change


That is a bloody good idea haha


----------



## saxonborg (Jul 10, 2021)

I have overnighted in my Passat a couple of times, I found it very comfortable using a Thermarest sleeping mat and a Mountain Equipment four season down sleeping, with a good sleeping bag you can leave the windows open a little to avoid condensation.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 10, 2021)

But how do you change into a night shirt and noddy hat.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 10, 2021)

You’ve not slept in a car properly till you’ve spent two weeks in a Fiat X19!


----------



## m100 (Jul 12, 2021)

In the late 70's early 80's I used to have a 4 berth mini clubman estate, cider was required for a nightsleep, oh the memories or lack of!


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 6, 2021)

If it gets you out and about great.


----------



## trixie88 (Aug 6, 2021)

brilliant......just the job........thats all you need......not a lot of extras to go wrong and sort out..........enjoy


----------



## GreggBear (Aug 6, 2021)

I used to run an Opel Manta many moons ago, slept in that for 7weeks on a housing building site in the centre of Wythenshaw.
Woke up one morning to 8 ins of snow on the car roof, opened the door to see 2 Scots lads in their underpants breaking the ice on a barrel of water to get a wash in....


----------



## caledonia (Aug 6, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> I used to run an Opel Manta many moons ago, slept in that for 7weeks on a housing building site in the centre of Wythenshaw.
> Woke up one morning to 8 ins of snow on the car roof, opened the door to see 2 Scots lads in their underpants breaking the ice on a barrel of water to get a wash in....


Couldn’t have been Scots lads the washing bit confirms that. Unless they were needing water to put in their whisky.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 6, 2021)

Snapster said:


> You’ve not slept in a car properly till you’ve spent two weeks in a Fiat X19!


Did it last that long before dissolving?


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 6, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> I used to run an Opel Manta many moons ago, slept in that for 7weeks on a housing building site in the centre of Wythenshaw.
> Woke up one morning to 8 ins of snow on the car roof, opened the door to see 2 Scots lads in their underpants breaking the ice on a barrel of water to get a wash in....


Probably though summer had arrived early..... 

Actually, 
Scots lads washing......

I'm thinking made up story now ;-)


----------



## QFour (Aug 8, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> bucket???????? does the job well....


Just watch which way you throw it..


----------



## kangooroo (Aug 9, 2021)

I now car-camp.  I sold my Romahome camper last year and have no regrets because 'wildcamping' is becoming more difficult now.  Nobody notices me in a car which is much more discreet although it's chilly in winter.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 9, 2021)

kangooroo said:


> I now car-camp.  I sold my Romahome camper last year and have no regrets because 'wildcamping' is becoming more difficult now.  Nobody notices me in a car which is much more discreet although it's chilly in winter.


Toileting springs to mind.


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 9, 2021)

Just had a lightbulb moment just realised it’s you Vernon  that’s very stealth and you will get to stay in some great places unlike NumberThirteen Bus, it’s like taking an elephant to the supermarket  we stay on CL’s and a odd WC when not working. Big hugs


----------



## Robmac (Aug 9, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> Just had a lightbulb moment just realised it’s you Vernon  that’s very stealth and you will get to stay in some great places unlike NumberThirteen Bus, it’s like taking an elephant to the supermarket  we stay on CL’s and a odd WC when not working. Big hugs



Is that really the original Firefox Pen?

I did wonder when he first introduced himself, but Vernon has always had a van hasn't he?


----------



## Robmac (Aug 9, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Is that really the original Firefox Pen?
> 
> I did wonder when he first introduced himself, but Vernon has always had a van hasn't he?



...no it's not, Vernon is definitely not 32 and from Lincolnshire!


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

Haha, well my name is certainly not Vernon.


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 9, 2021)

Oh pooh light bulb moment not lightbulb then lol


----------



## kangooroo (Aug 16, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Toileting springs to mind.


It has a porta-potti, washing facilities and a jerrican for grey water....

(BTW  The new FireFox isn't Vernon.)


----------



## Gnomus (Aug 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Supermarkets or public toilets. So far it has been perfectly fine but right now I have no choice. The Sprinter won't be until next year once the pennies have been amassed.


I started in a tired second hand people carrier and toilet was as problem. Got a pop up tent and camping toilet stored in a roof box. Better  than nowt.


----------

